# Has anyone purchased any of the 9-11 Documentaries?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The reason I ask is because I am curious if there are any ones the you would recommend? I've seen a few, but I'm not sure which ones to get?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

My recommendation is the 9/11 documentary with the two French brothers. It was on CBS on Wednesday night. It wasn't sappy, it was factual, with some very sobering footage. It didn't deal with the politics, or the woe is me aftermath. It was strictly "this is what happened." I saw it at Blockbuster last night for rent on DVD.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I purchased the HBO "IN MEMORIAM" DVD. It's an hour long with some footage not seen before. The entire first half is graphic images and video from the morning of Sep 11. The second half is the effects on the people. In my opinion, it was very well done and be sure to have a box of tissue handy. I purchased mine at Costco for $14.99. 

The other one I got was CNN's America Remembers. Haven't watched it yet but will let you know.

I have seen the French filmaker's video mentioned above. That one is also good and worth a look.


----------

